# Two word game



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Let's play a game. The object is to create a dish by adding two words each time until we come up with a dish. For example, the first post can be:

"Fricasee of"

Then the next post, 
someone adds two words:

"baby goat"

etc.
.
.
.


OK? I'll start down below.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

*Persimmon seed*


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...crusted filet...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

of tapir


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...sauced with....

(Hey Kuan! I saw the counter and figure that a little celebration is in order. )


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Fire roasted, heirloom, organic, plum tomato coulis....?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

...truffle port... 

(and Kuan, happy 2k!)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

....demi glace....


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

...over jerusalem artichoke gnocchi...


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

oops I used four. Does that mean I lost?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

...and whiteasparagus (had to make it one word)...


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

No substituions


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting plate so far. How about a new one?


Butterflied locust with...(This is for real. I've had it and it tastes similar to shrimp when sauteed)


----------



## iworkforthem (Mar 15, 2006)

This sounds like fun. Can we start another round? Maybe I can start... :chef:

*Cream of ........*


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

celery root


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Guys, this is Kuan's thread. He will decide when to start a new one or this will fall into chaos with too many people trying to start new items. And remember, only 2 words!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

...Butterflied Locust with....Pate en croute


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Whoa... too many words. I'll go with "butterflied locust" and add...

...choucroute garni...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

with infused

(OK, lame 2000th post, I was deep in thought for days as to what to do for my 2000th but figured hey, there will be a 3000th) 

Thanks for the fireworks mezz.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

....pickled calamari....





h.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Pete's right.

I'm sorry for straying.

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...a la...

(Oh come on, Mark, you have just the right Puckish sense of humor to make this fun!)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Brad Stabinsky.

Someone start a new one!


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Antarctic style...


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Patagonian Tooth fish


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

under starry


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...skies, fermented...

:lol:


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

...fermentation of...


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

...a herbal...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

...red wolverine...


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

...rump lump...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...garnished with...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

julienned Muktuk :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is that kosher??


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

only if it's made from non practicing pork.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well they're not cloven hoofed, nor hard shelled bottom feeders, they are in fact mammals, so if they are blessed then, yes they could be considered kosher near as I can tell.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Then I'll bet it'll taste great with the bacon I love on my sandwiches.


----------

